# Welk points conversion -- best strategy?



## expatgal (Aug 17, 2010)

I own a 1BR villa odd year floating deeded week at Villas on the Greens I purchased (from Welk, not resale -- it was before I got joing TUG and got wise!) in 2004. I only have it for exchange and never plan to stay there as we live in San Diego. I paid about $10k and now they are hounding me to convert it to points (we would get 180,000 every other year) for $4325. 

Questions:
They say that I can get 2 weeks with II for my 1 week if I convert to points. Is this really true? Apparently my unit is one of the nicer ones, i.e. the better half of the lockoff.

Is there a way to do the conversion cheaper?

I like the flexibility points would allow, but I'm not really interested in staying at any of the Welk resorts. And I don't really feel like giving them more $.  Doesn't II allow for partial stays with banked weeks, or do those weeks have to be points already? 

Should I just stay as I am, pay my MF early and bank a good week and just make the most of the odd year week and bonus week i have? 

Sorry if anyone feels this question is already addressed. I'm still very confused about TS and exchange rules and would appreciate help with my specific situation.

thank you TUG community!
Lisa


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

expatgal said:


> Doesn't II allow for partial stays with banked weeks?



Yes, but generally only off season, in areas with more supply than demand, and you must pay to upgrade to II Gold membership.  If you have a basic II Acct., you can see what's available, without upgrading.  On the II website click on the Exchange tab, and then on the Shortstay tab.

If you aren't interested at staying at the Welk resorts, there is absolutely no reason to convert to points.  In general, these points conversion deals are just a way for the resort to make money, when they can't sell TS's!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 18, 2010)

We converted our older Villa unit to the Platinum Program, but we like staying at the resort and the new program provides us with more flexibility.  However, based on what you described, the conversion to the points program doesn't seem to add much if any value to you.  If I was in your situation, I would stick with your current ownership.  Enjoy your trades!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 18, 2010)

I think you would not have two weeks, because even the smaller lock off unit is 120,000 points and that is what you need to have Welk deposit or reserve you a smaller one bedroom week. You would have 60,000 extra points to roll over, which might mean that every other year you could get two one bedroom exchanges. I don't know. I think for you, it wouldn't be that good a deal.
Liz


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Something I forgot to mention earlier is that the 2 for 1 that we get through II is only guaranteed for a few years.  Beyond that they may still offer it but it will depend on how much they need particular weeks within the system.  So there is no guarantee.


----------



## expatgal (Aug 22, 2010)

*Thanks for your help!!*

mjm1, sorry I did not know I had had answers on this; I am kind of new at using the forum. 

Thanks all for your helpful responses. My husband was leery at giving them more $$ anyway, and I am seeing that as currency with II (which is all we really want -- we live in San Diego, Cabo has lots of resport deals, and Branson MI is not our dream destination!), this investment is not worth it. 

Thanks for clarifying and probably saving us a few thousand$$!!
Lisa :whoopie:


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 22, 2010)

Denise, I agree with your advice, but just to clarify about converting to II's gold membership, the II membership is included with your maintenance fee, as well as the taxes. Of course our maintenance fee went up.
We have an EY membership (300,000 pts.), and if we choose to use points for the original villas, 240,000 pts. we have 60,000 to use to get a 1 BR somewhere through II.
That's the only 2 for 1 option I know about...but we haven't had our "update" yet. 



DeniseM said:


> Yes, but generally only off season, in areas with more supply than demand, and you must pay to upgrade to II Gold membership.  If you have a basic II Acct., you can see what's available, without upgrading.  On the II website click on the Exchange tab, and then on the Shortstay tab.
> 
> If you aren't interested at staying at the Welk resorts, there is absolutely no reason to convert to points.  In general, these points conversion deals are just a way for the resort to make money, when they can't sell TS's!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> .....We have an EY membership (300,000 pts.), and if we choose to use points for the original villas, 240,000 pts. we have 60,000 to use to get a 1 BR somewhere through II.
> That's the only 2 for 1 option I know about...but we haven't had our "update" yet.



Just to clarify, to bank a 1 BR unit from the Welk system into II, you need 120,000 points.  This year we used 240k for the older villa and I will be using the remaining 60k to get a lock-off unit for 5 days (Sun- Thurs nights).  We were going to roll the 60k over to next year, but decided we probably wouldn't be able to use them due to other travel plans next year.  This will be our first use of the Mountain Villa unit, so am looking forward to it.

With regard to a 2 for 1 option, that relates to getting an AC from II for depositing a unit.  My understanding that is guaranteed  for the next few years, and may continue, but will probably depend on what II needs.  I am sure they won't continue it if it isn't beneficial to them.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting.  I wonder when they changed.  We used all our points last year, but 2 yrs. ago, we used our 60,000 to get a 1 BR unit from II.  



mjm1 said:


> Just to clarify, to bank a 1 BR unit from the Welk system into II, you need 120,000 points.  This year we used 240k for the older villa and I will be using the remaining 60k to get a lock-off unit for 5 days (Sun- Thurs nights).  We were going to roll the 60k over to next year, but decided we probably wouldn't be able to use them due to other travel plans next year.  This will be our first use of the Mountain Villa unit, so am looking forward to it.
> 
> With regard to a 2 for 1 option, that relates to getting an AC from II for depositing a unit.  My understanding that is guaranteed  for the next few years, and may continue, but will probably depend on what II needs.  I am sure they won't continue it if it isn't beneficial to them.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I have always had to use 120,000 pts. for a one bedroom for II. We switched to points in 2007.
Liz


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 26, 2010)

mjm1, Now I have to clarify my clarification.   I have been laboring under a misconception for the last few years.  I had a meeting with an Owner Services rep at Welk this morning, and I asked her about what you'd posted here, and told her of my previous experience.  She was puzzled at how I was able to deposit 60,000 pts. w/II.  When she looked at our history, she said the agent I'd worked with is no longer with them. Apparently, she couldn't understand the new (at the time) points system, and had done something weird, but we have now ended up with 30,000 MORE points to roll over to next year. I apologize if I misled anyone.  The minimum to deposit with II for an exchange is 90,000 points.





mjm1 said:


> Just to clarify, to bank a 1 BR unit from the Welk system into II, you need 120,000 points.  This year we used 240k for the older villa and I will be using the remaining 60k to get a lock-off unit for 5 days (Sun- Thurs nights).  We were going to roll the 60k over to next year, but decided we probably wouldn't be able to use them due to other travel plans next year.  This will be our first use of the Mountain Villa unit, so am looking forward to it.
> 
> With regard to a 2 for 1 option, that relates to getting an AC from II for depositing a unit.  My understanding that is guaranteed  for the next few years, and may continue, but will probably depend on what II needs.  I am sure they won't continue it if it isn't beneficial to them.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 26, 2010)

Right, Liz...I hadn't done any exchanging of Welk points with II, other than the one.  I'm a bit confused, but the first agent must have used 120,000 points for our 1 BR, not 60, so we're getting 30000 back, but nothing ever showed up short in our annual points.  I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth, so to speak.   Jean



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I think I have always had to use 120,000 pts. for a one bedroom for II. We switched to points in 2007.
> Liz


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just rechecked the Owner's Lounge on the Welk website.  In order to deposit a 1BR we need to use 120k points.  To deposit a studio we only need to use 90k points.  I am not sure what we would receive from II if we deposit a studio, but I imagine we might be able to upgrade to a 1BR depending on quality and availability of what we request.  I haven't tested this yet.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 26, 2010)

But there are no studios that I know of in Welk, so you couldn't deposit one, unless Branson has studios.
Liz


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 26, 2010)

Liz, at the risk of making another error, I think she's talking about depositing 90,000 for a studio unit through II.  If there happened to be availability in the requested time frame & location, it would be possible to get a 1 BR in exchange.



QUOTE=Liz Wolf-Spada;975143]But there are no studios that I know of in Welk, so you couldn't deposit one, unless Branson has studios.
Liz[/QUOTE]


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> Liz, at the risk of making another error, I think she's talking about depositing 90,000 for a studio unit through II.  If there happened to be availability in the requested time frame & location, it would be possible to get a 1 BR in exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is what I was referring to.  Liz, you are correct that there aren't any studios in Welk.  We can use 90k points to request a studio in II.  The interesting thing is that Branson 1 BR only require 90k points, so I don't know what Welk deposits into II for us, but it could be that.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 28, 2010)

That's interesting. I gave them 120,000 pts and they ended up depositing a Branson Christmas week for me, never telling me I only needed to deposit 90,000 points. The Desert Oasis is also 120,000 pts for a 1 bedroom and that is what they all are, one bedrooms.
Liz


----------

